# Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen



## Svenne (13. Juli 2008)

*Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*

Hallo habe heute meine Wasserkühlung auseinandergebaut und musste feststellen das in den Schläuchen so punkte(weiße) sind und im cpu Kühler is au so weißes Zeug drin und hat den lack abgelöst was ist das ?

Achso kühlwasser is Inovatek Preotect IP


----------



## Ludrig (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*

Kannst du davon Bilder machen?


----------



## der8auer (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*

Hast du Aluminium und Kupfer im Kreislauf?


----------



## Svenne (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*

http://www.avrojet.de/pictures/pc/DSCN0540s.JPG
http://www.avrojet.de/pictures/pc/DSCN0537s.JPG
http://www.avrojet.de/pictures/pc/DSCN0543s.JPG

Bilder sind zwar nicht von mir aber so sieht es aus

Also Cpu Kühler is Kupfer Mainboard au Radiator weiss ich nich is ein Black ice gt stealth 280 und ein 240


----------



## GoZoU (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*

Mischungsverhältnis beachtet?

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Svenne (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*

Des Kühlmittel is Fertiggemisch


----------



## GoZoU (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*

Hast du denn alle Komponenten vor dem Einbau gründlich durchgespült? Ich empfehle dir alles ordentlich zu reinigen und dann nochmal neu zu befüllen und zu beobachten, ob das Problem wieder auftritt.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Svenne (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*

Mit was kann man das reinigen


----------



## GoZoU (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*

Einmal lesen bitte. Also ich spüle immer mit einem Gemisch aus Wasser und Essig bzw. Wasser und Zitronensäure. Die Kühler kannst du ja auseinander bauen und dann mit ner Zahnbürste reinigen. Schläuche würde ich tauschen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Svenne (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*

Hast du da ein bestimmtes mischungsverhältnis


----------



## GoZoU (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*

Nö ich mach das einfach nach Gefühl, zu viel Essig solltest du aber nicht nehmen. Pumpe dran und dann alles einzeln durchspülen lassen. Am besten du machst einen offenen Kreislauf und fängst das schmutzige Wasser in einer Wanne oder etwas ähnlichem auf. 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Svenne (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*

Den cpu Kühler musste ich zurückschicken weil die gewinde kaputt waren als ich ihn bekommen hatte. Werde es dann Reinigen wenn ich ihn wiederhabe und au die schläuche tauschen


----------



## jetztaber (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Einmal lesen bitte. Also ich spüle immer mit einem Gemisch aus Wasser und Essig bzw. Wasser und Zitronensäure. Die Kühler kannst du ja auseinander bauen und dann mit ner Zahnbürste reinigen. Schläuche würde ich tauschen.
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU



Also wird Dein Gemisch leicht sauer und hätte somit im weitesten Sinne eine 'entkalkende' Wirkung. Ich denk darüber nach, weil man eine reinigende Wirkung eher bei alkalischen Zusätzen vermuten würde (im Prinzip seifig).

Ich hab hier mal mitgelesen, weil bei mir auch ein Kühlmitteltausch ansteht und ich habe auch leichte Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen, die aber eher irgendwelchen Fluoreszenzfarben zugeordnet werden können. Ich hab das Zeug jetzt ein Jahr drin, es handelt sich um Thermaltake 'Fertigbräu'. Es ist allerdings nach wie vor transparent und eine Flockenbildung oder ähnliches habe ich nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*

@threadersteller: hat das system n fenster und erhält tageslicht?
so ähnlich sahen meine schläuche im eimer aus, als ich das system n paar tage zum spülen halb offen betrieben habe.


----------



## Svenne (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*

Ja hab ein Window drin aber Seitenteil is nich drauf also kommt sehr viel Licht an die Schläuche


----------



## Bimek (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*

Immer nen kleinen Schuss Zitronensäure mit ins System hilft Wunder...


----------



## Saab-FAN (5. August 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*

Ich hab in meinem CPU-Kühler nach so 2 bis 3 Wochen nun mittlerweile zum 2. Mal so komisches Zeug drin. 
Fühlt sich an, wie im Wasser zusammen gebackter Staub, wenn man ihn mit der Bürste aus der Mikrostruktur kratzt. 
Ich verwende ca. 2,5L Leitungswasser mit nem ordentlichen Schuss Valvoline Super-Coolant (ist sowas für Autorennsport mit Frostschutz, Schmiermittel, ner Säure und nem Hydroxid drin). Leitfähigkeit des Wassers: 0,8 MegaOhm.  
Nun frage ich mich, was das für Zeug sein kann. Angelöster Kunststoff, Staub, Algen, ausgefällte Mineralien? Kennt jemand das Problem?
Im Kühlsystem befinden sich zwei Kupferkühler und ein Aluminium-Kühler.


----------



## zettiii (5. August 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*

Ehm ich weiß zwar nich genau was das sein kann,
aber ich weiß dass man auf jeden Fall destiliertes Wasser nehmen sollte und kein Leitungswasser.
Da dann deine Zusätze rein und alles ist wunderbar .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*

du verwendest säure in kombination mit aluminium???
da frostschutz und schmiermittel (was suchen die in einer wakü?) auch keine korrosionshemmende wirkung haben, würde ich mich über n bissl aluoxid nicht wundern. (weiß nicht, in wie weit hydroxid nen einfluss nimmt - chemie ist nicht ganz meine stärke und eigentlich sollte es ne starke lauge bilden, aber wieso soll da dann säure drin sein?)
kann durchaus dichte flocken in feinen strukturen bilden, bei blankem kupfer im kreislauf sind auch gräuliche, feste ablagerungen/schichten auf selbigem ein anzeichen. (bevorzugt im ersten kühler hinter der aluquelle gegenüber der einlassöffnung)


----------



## Saab-FAN (7. August 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Säure gegen Kalk oder so wirken soll. 
Das Zeugs ist aber für Automotoren in Motorsport vorgesehen und wird somit wahrscheinlich auch in Motoren mit unterschiedlichen Materialien eingesetzt wird.
Abgesehen davon sind diese schwarzen Stellen am Kupfer eher außerhalb des mit Wasser in Berührung kommenden Teils des Kühlers zu finden. Da, wo das Wasser ist, ist nix zu sehen. Nur eben dieses Zeugs, was da drin hängen bleibt. 
Beim ersten Mal hab ich, weil das noch n offenes System war, gedacht, das wäre Staub. Jetzt ist der Ausgleichsbehälter (ne gut ausgespülte Drews-Dose für Kartoffelsalat) mit nem Deckel versehen. Da hatte ich noch ein Alu-Kühler im System. 

Naja, ich hol mir bei nächster Gelegenheit mal frisches Destilliertes Wasser und tu da nen anderen Zusatz rein, weil ich dieses Valvoline-Zeug wahrscheinlich nicht bei Max Bahr krieg und nicht bestellen will. Was ist da empfehlenswert?


----------



## tollhouse (7. August 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*

Also, wenn ich mir das so anschaue ist der 1,50 Euro für Destilliertes Wasser nicht falsch angelegt!

Gruß


----------



## Creedar (13. August 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*

Also ich hab bei mir Glysantin von BASF (hat bei uns jeder Baumarkt, Weiße Flasche mit Roter Schrift) drin. 1Liter kostet ca 8-10€. Hatte das bei meiner ersten WaKü mindestens 3 Jahre lang drin ohne zu wechseln. Nach dem PC Wechsel die Kühler geöffnet und die waren Blitzeblank innendrin, also keinerlei ablagerungen oder sonstiges!
Mischungsverhältnis habe ich ca7,5:1 (Wasser:Glysantin)

Und destiliertes Wasser bekommst ja schon manchmal für 1€/5Liter.


----------



## No_Limit (13. August 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*

Ich hab mal ne Frage, warum verfärben sich meine Schläuche nach ca. 1 Monat grünlich?

Liegt das am Mischungsverhältnis? (3:1) Wasser zu Glysantin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



links zu sehen die älteren Schläuche und rechts die neuen


----------



## theLamer (13. August 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*



Saab-FAN schrieb:


> I
> ...Schuss Valvoline Super-Coolant (ist sowas für Autorennsport mit Frostschutz, Schmiermittel, ner Säure und nem Hydroxid drin). Leitfähigkeit des Wassers: 0,8 MegaOhm.
> 
> ... Angelöster Kunststoff, Staub, Algen, ausgefällte Mineralien? Kennt jemand das Problem?



1.) Säure und Hydroxid reagiert sofort zu Wasser und nem Salz, das, wenn du pech hast schwer löslich ist,was man aber von anfang an gesehen hätte...
Es kann nicht beides drin sein, da Oxonium-Ionen mit Hydroxid-Ionen reagieren... Das Anion der Säure und das Kation der Lauge (oder Base) bilden dann ein Salz.
Anders wäre es ja auch unlogisch und eine "basische Säure" oder was.
Also was du schreibst, aknn schonmal nicht sein.

2.) Hast du verschieden edle Metalle und dazu noch eine saure Lösung, leitet Das Zeug und das unedlere Metall wird oxidiert, dabei sollte auch ein wenig Wasserstoff entstehen. Je nachdem was man für eine Säure hat, kann es passieren, dass (z.B. bei Citronensäure) Aluminiumcitrat entsteht.
Kommt auf das Anion das Salzes drauf an, wie stark löslich das ist, wenn du aber pech hast, bildet sich ein Niederschlag. Also wenn Cu + Al, dann dest-Wasser oder Reinst-Wasser...

3.) Wenn du vorher z.B Leitungswasser eingefüllt hast, das organisches Material enthält und dann noch Licht bietest, wachsen schnell Algen...

Woher ich sowas weiß? Chemie-Leistungskurs 

PS: Leitfähigkeit in MegaOhm ? Ohm ist doch für den Widerstand und Mega die vorsilbe für 10^6... meiner Meinung ist das ne andere Einheit. Wenns nicht stimmt, korregiert mich


----------



## Saab-FAN (13. August 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*

Ich hab einfach nur die beiden Messfühler vom Messgerät ins Wasser gesteckt und das Dingen zeigte 0,8irgendwas MOhm an. 
Und was das Wasser angeht, ich hab jetzt 10L destilliertes geholt und 500ml Innovatek-Protect bestellt. Nach dem Durchlesen von diversen Themen hier im Forum, hab ich noch den neuen Verdacht, dass in der feinen Struktur des CPU-Kühlers Partikel vom Farbstoff hängen bleiben. Die anderen Kühler sehen nämlich praktisch noch jungfräulich aus.

Edit: Das hier: 





> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


(aus dem Thread von dem Alphacola-Zeug) sieht fast so aus, wie der Kram, den ich aus meinem Kühler geholt hab.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. August 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*

messbereich bis 1MOhm und mehr würd mich überraschen. könnten es vielleicht mOhm sein?
das würde wesentlich besser zu soner ionenreichen mische passen.

farbstoff ist sicherlich eine möglichkeit und sollte deswegen erwähnt werden, wenn man die füllung angibt


----------



## Saab-FAN (14. August 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*

Also das Messgerät zeigte MOhm an. Ich hab daher angenommen, M=Mega, weil m=milli. 
Und was den Farbstoff angeht, da hab ich gedacht, es wäre keiner in dem Valvoline-Zeug und die grüne Färbung käme von einer der Chemikalien, die Korrosionsschutz usw. sicherstellen sollen.


----------



## Creedar (14. August 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*



No_Limit schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage, warum verfärben sich meine Schläuche nach ca. 1 Monat grünlich?
> 
> Liegt das am Mischungsverhältnis? (3:1) Wasser zu Glysantin
> 
> ...



Du mischst 3:1? Also als ich damals nach ner alternative zu den teueren Zusätzen gesucht hab bin ich aufs Mischungsverhältnis 10:1 gestoßen. Hier wurde mir dann mal gesagt das 5:1 normal wäre. Hab dann die goldene Mitte genommen und keinerlei Probleme. Mein Glysantin ist auch schön Blau.

Seh grad das ich Wasser: Glysantin in meinem Beitrag oben vertauscht ahb, werd das gleich mal ändern.


----------



## Gast3737 (14. August 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*

oh verdammt...hätte es sonst so gemischt....


----------



## No_Limit (14. August 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*



Creedar schrieb:


> Du mischst 3:1? Also als ich damals nach ner alternative zu den teueren Zusätzen gesucht hab bin ich aufs Mischungsverhältnis 10:1 gestoßen. Hier wurde mir dann mal gesagt das 5:1 normal wäre. Hab dann die goldene Mitte genommen und keinerlei Probleme. Mein Glysantin ist auch schön Blau.
> 
> Seh grad das ich Wasser: Glysantin in meinem Beitrag oben vertauscht ahb, werd das gleich mal ändern.



Komisch also ich hab 750 ml dest. Wasser mit 250 ml Kühlerfrostschutz gemischt, ist aber nicht sonderlich blau.

Gibt es auch nur Glysantin? weil ich nutze ja Kühlerfrostschutz


----------



## Gast3737 (14. August 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*

5:1 ist nach der Überlegung granicht so unsinnig halt zu dünne soll es nicht sein...weil soll ja ne weile laufen ohne ausbau(ausser Paste wechseln)...


----------



## Creedar (14. August 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*

Also 10:1 geht auch problemlos, hatte das so ca 2 Jahre am Stück im alten System drin und die Kühler waren Blitzeblank innendrin. Hab, wegen der Empfehlung hier im Forum nun beim neuen System mal die Goldene Mitte genommen, also ca 7,5:1. Bei mir sinds allerdings ca 2,6L Wasser auf 400ml Glysantin. Ach ja, falls es erwähnenswert ist. Im alten System waren nur Alukühler, jetzt sind es nur Kupferkühler.

Da ich schon per PN angesprochen wurde welches Glysantin ich benutze:
Es ist von BASF und heißt Protec Plus/G48.
Das hier
*BASF Protect Plus/G48*
Sollte normalerweise jeder Baumarkt haben, egal ob Sommer oder Winter (auch im Sommer braucht man Glysantin)


----------



## Gast3737 (15. August 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*

Habe es mir gestern im Erfurter Obi(ist ein großer Markt) besorgt- Habe erst selbst gesucht dann den entsprechenden Fachverkäufer gefragt und siehe da er wusste sofort damit etwas anzufangen. Er musste es mit Leiter aber vom Regal holen, also nicht verzweifeln mal nachfragen..und für 8,49€ ist es meiner Ansicht nach auch noch günstig zumal es ja gemischt wird, hält es fast schon ewig... Beim ersten Lübbner Obi(kleinerer) wo ich war, hatten die Korri generell nur zur Saison da.

@Creedar Danke nochmal für deinen Tipp, und deine Nachricht, und den werde ich wohl morgen oder sogar schon heute umsetzen...mal gucken vorher muss ich noch Dateien Sichern und dann kann es Wakü mäßig losgehen...wiegut das der 280er Radi nun doch ganz knapp passt ohne weitere "tuningmaßnahmen" am Gehäuse, es liegt am P5Q Pro welches keinen Passivkühler über dem Prozi hat, somit stört nur das P8 Kabel und die Gehäuse von den PS/2 anschlüssen..


----------



## OMD (18. August 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*

Habt ihr nen tipp wie man am besten Radiatoren und CPU Sauber kriegt?

ich hab seit ner weile seltsame grüne ablagerungen in den schläuchen sieht echt nicht schön aus und ich hab angst das es irgendwas kaputt macht. deswegen hab ich mir auch auch neue schläuche bestellt und will die am wochenende wechseln. bloss die frage ist wie krieg ich den mist aus den radiatoren raus wenn da was drin sein sollte was ich glaube.

ich stell heute abend mal nen bild rein. 

Im moment ist im kreislauf AT-Protect-UV-blue 1000ml und ca nen halber liter Wasser.

das Zeug kommt auch nicht wieder rein hab mir auch  Innovatek Protect Fertiggemisch 1000ml by Aquatuning bestellt.

gruß OMD


----------



## Saab-FAN (18. August 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*

Ich hab meinen neuen Radi mit Wasser durchgespült, indem ich im Badezimmer das Waschbecken gefüllt hab, Pumpe an den Radiator angeschlossen hab und dann 3 volle Waschbecken durch den Radiator gepumpt hab. Danach war das Ding sauber. 

Beim CPU-Kühler sind feine Drahtbürsten (gibts bei Conrad in der Elektronik-Abteilung) oder aber Zahnbürsten gut.


----------



## Gast3737 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*

hoffe es ist dest. Wasser? du hättest auch in den Baumarkt gehen können  dest. Wasser kaufen und dir dieses hübsche blaue BASF G48 dazu mischen können da kannst du nachher deine WAKÜ 10mal mit befüllen...


----------



## Saab-FAN (18. August 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*

Funktioniert dieses G48 bzw G30 echt so gut? Ich mein: Das is für Autos und der geringste Querschnitt in ner Motorkühlung dürfte wahrscheinlich im Wärmetauscher für die Heizung liegen und immer noch im Bereich der PC-Kühlungsschläule sein.


----------



## GoZoU (18. August 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*

Ich habe bisher immer etwas Essig oder Zitronensäure ins Wasser gemischt und damit den Radi gründlich durchgespült, Cilitbang soll auch sehr gut funktionieren. Nach dem Reinigen aber nicht vergessen den Radi nochmal mit klarem Wasser durchzuspülen.

€: Für die Kühler reicht auch eine Zahnbürste. Wenn du angelaufenem Kupfer wieder etwas Glanz verpassen willst, kannst du die Kühler auch mit etwas Cilitbang und der Bürste bearbeiten.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Gast3737 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*

@Saab-Fan kannste Creedar fragen und PCGH_Olli hat es auch im Wakü-Zusammenstellung empfohlen...das sind meine Bisherigen Quellen, weil ich das auch zum erstenmal gemacht habe.....ich denke mal muss ja funzen...


----------



## OMD (18. August 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*

okay das klingt schonmal interessant mit dem essig, zitronensäu und dem cilitbang. damit da den mist raus kriegen.

und die zahnbürste für den cpu kühler muss man auch erstmal drauf kommen.

aber was ich bei mir am seltsamsten finde ist das in dem AGB nichts zu sehen ist das ist alles genauso sauber wie am ersten tag


----------



## Creedar (19. August 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*



Saab-FAN schrieb:


> Funktioniert dieses G48 bzw G30 echt so gut? Ich mein: Das is für Autos und der geringste Querschnitt in ner Motorkühlung dürfte wahrscheinlich im Wärmetauscher für die Heizung liegen und immer noch im Bereich der PC-Kühlungsschläule sein.




Hast du die Befürchtung es wäre zu dickflüssig?Da brauchst keine Angst zu haben. Du mischts das Zeug einfach 5:1 oder 10:1 (Dest.Wasser:G48), dann merkste keinen Unterschied zum reinen Wasser. Hatte das Zeug mindestens 2 Jahre am Stück drin und die Kühler waren so sauber wie wenn se nie benutzt worden wären!


----------



## Saab-FAN (19. August 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*

Ne, ich hab eher die Befürchtung, dass das dieselben Auswirkungen hat, wie das Zeug das ich zuerst drin hatte, dieses Valvoline-Zeugs da. Da hat sich ja mein Düsenkühler mit so nem komischen Zeugs zugesetzt (Wahrscheinlich der Farbstoff). Und das war auch nur ziemlich dünn gemischt.


----------



## Creedar (19. August 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*

Hab auch nen Düsenkühler und hab keine Probleme. Aber es bleibt dir überlassen was du machst. Entweder hörst auf die Leute die damit schon ihre Erfahrungen gemacht haben, oder probierst eben was eigenes.


----------



## OMD (20. August 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*

ich hab nochmal ne frage zu reinigung ich würde das jetzt mit essig und wasser versuchen sauber zu kriegen. muss ich irgendnen besonders essig nehmen oder geht essigessenz was wir zu hause haben?

und kann ich Innovatek Protect Fertiggemisch 1000ml  mit destilierten wasser ein bischen "strecken" ? weil in mein kreislauf passen ca 1,5 l rein und hab jetzt aber nur 1 l von dem protect hier

gruß OMD


----------



## OMD (21. August 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*



OMD schrieb:


> ich hab nochmal ne frage zu reinigung ich würde das jetzt mit essig und wasser versuchen sauber zu kriegen. muss ich irgendnen besonders essig nehmen oder geht essigessenz was wir zu hause haben?
> 
> und kann ich Innovatek Protect Fertiggemisch 1000ml  mit destilierten wasser ein bischen "strecken" ? weil in mein kreislauf passen ca 1,5 l rein und hab jetzt aber nur 1 l von dem protect hier
> 
> gruß OMD



sorry wegen dem doppelpost

aber ist das inordnung wenn ich das wie oben geschrieben machen?

nochmals danke


----------



## Creedar (4. September 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*

Da mein PC die letzten Tage bedrohlich warm wurde, hab ich mir eben mal den CPU Kühler (Nexxos HP Pro) angeschuat und musste feststellen das er völlig verstopft war, weshalb dann auch nix mehr am EK ankam und die Graka auf 70°C ging! Ich vermute mal das es an der Mischung von 1:5 gelegen hat. Hab das komplette System gut durchgespült und ne neue Mischung mit 1:10 reingemacht. Werd es mal die nächsten Tage beobachten, mal schaun ob die Temp so bleiben oder ob se wieder steigen.

Also alle die nun ne Mischung von 1:5 drin haben sollten evtl mal ihre Temp beobachten oder gleich mal nach dem CPU Kühler schaun!


----------



## Saab-FAN (4. September 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*

Ich hatte btw. beim heutigen Systemcheck wieder ne ordentliche Ladung von irgendwelchem Dreckszeug in meinem Düsenkühler. Trotz Innovatek-Protect. Farbstoff scheidet somit als alleinige Ursache schonmal aus. Ich hab jetzt nen Filter direkt hinter der Wasserpumpe eingebaut und an der neuen Eheim-Pumpe hängt jetzt einer von den Innovatek-AGBs. Mal sehen, ob sich der Kreislauf immer noch ordentlich was einfängt. 
Als MIschung kamen bei mir 500ml Innovatek Protect mit 1,5L Dest. Wasser zusammen. Die Kühlkörper sehen innen aber alle blitzblank aus, also nichts angelaufen, oder so. (So langsam hab ich den Staub hier in meinem Zimmer im Verdacht)


----------



## No_Limit (4. September 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*



Creedar schrieb:


> Da mein PC die letzten Tage bedrohlich warm wurde, hab ich mir eben mal den CPU Kühler (Nexxos HP Pro) angeschuat und musste feststellen das er völlig verstopft war, weshalb dann auch nix mehr am EK ankam und die Graka auf 70°C ging! Ich vermute mal das es an der Mischung von 1:5 gelegen hat. Hab das komplette System gut durchgespült und ne neue Mischung mit 1:10 reingemacht. Werd es mal die nächsten Tage beobachten, mal schaun ob die Temp so bleiben oder ob se wieder steigen.
> 
> Also alle die nun ne Mischung von 1:5 drin haben sollten evtl mal ihre Temp beobachten oder gleich mal nach dem CPU Kühler schaun!



Ich hab 1:3 und meine Temps kommen mir auch zu hoch vor, wäre ja gut möglich das es wirklich an dem Mischungsverhältnis liegt. 

Ich warte mal noch deine Erfahrung mit 1:10 ab und werde dann gegebenenfalls auch das Wasser wechseln.


----------



## Gast3737 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*



Creedar schrieb:


> Also ich hab bei mir Glysantin von BASF (hat bei uns jeder Baumarkt, Weiße Flasche mit Roter Schrift) drin. 1Liter kostet ca 8-10€.[..]


Werbung für alle die es brauchen es ist bei Kaufland in Aktion für 8,49 € oder mal im Obi den Verkäufer fragen der holt es euch vom Regal!(war bei mir so)

Die Mische könnt ihr halten wie nen Buslenker empfohlen wird 5 Teile Dest. Wasser zu 1 Teile Glysantin (ich habe 4:1 quasi 100ml Glysantin und 400ml Dest. Wasser das reicht für fast jede WAKÜ) Vorteil von Glysantin ausser den angesprochenen ultimativen Schutz könnt ihr damit die WaKü bis zu 10 mal befüllen(bei 100ml:400ml), das geht mit Innoprotect nie im Leben...


----------



## Creedar (4. September 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*



No_Limit schrieb:


> Ich hab 1:3 und meine Temps kommen mir auch zu hoch vor, wäre ja gut möglich das es wirklich an dem Mischungsverhältnis liegt.
> 
> Ich warte mal noch deine Erfahrung mit 1:10 ab und werde dann gegebenenfalls auch das Wasser wechseln.



1:10 hatte ich schon in meinem alten Kreislauf und hatte nach 2 Jahren Laufzeit blintzeblanke Kühler. Hab mir die letzten Tage angewöhnt ständig Speedfan im AUge zu haben und bei jedem Nuestart gehts eh auf weil die Lüfter darüber geregelt werden. Mal schaun.



RuneDRS schrieb:


> Die Mische könnt ihr halten wie nen Buslenker empfohlen wird 5 Teile Dest. Wasser zu 1 Teile Glysantin (ich habe 4:1 quasi 100ml Glysantin und 400ml Dest. Wasser das reicht für fast jede WAKÜ) Vorteil von Glysantin ausser den angesprochenen ultimativen Schutz könnt ihr damit die WaKü bis zu 10 mal befüllen(bei 100ml:400ml), das geht mit Innoprotect nie im Leben...



Wer empfiehlt das? Der Hersteller vom Glysantin? Denk mal dran das in dem Kühlkreislauf von nem Auto wohl keine so kleinen Durchmesser sind wie bei nem Düsenkühler!


----------



## Gast3737 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*

und was soll mir das sagen? das es durch 4:1 nicht so gut fließt, weil es etwas geliger ist? oder was meinst du?


----------



## Creedar (4. September 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> und was soll mir das sagen? das es durch 4:1 nicht so gut fließt, weil es etwas geliger ist? oder was meinst du?



Ja genau. Umso mehr Glysantin im Kreislauf ist, umso dicker ist ja die ganze Mischung. Und so ist dann mein verstopfter Kühler zustande gekommen, nehme ich an.
Hatte die letzten 2 Tage(nach ca 2 Std Laufzeit im Idle) ca 42°CPU und 70° GPU. Heute sind jetzt (auch wieder 2 Std gelaufen) 20°CPU 35°GPU.


----------



## Gast3737 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*

welche Mische hast du..das könnte bei mir die Temps erklären habe mich schon gewundert..werde wohl am WE mal ablassen müssen..


----------



## Creedar (4. September 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*

Jetzt hab ich wieder 1:10 reingemacht und werds die nächsten Tage/Wochen beobachten ob sich was verändert. Mit der 1:5 Mischung hats etwa ne WOche gedauert, aber dann ganz plötzlich höhere Temps.


----------



## GoZoU (4. September 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*

Nur um das hier nochmal klar zu machen: Allgemein wird Glysantin mit Wasser im Verhältnis von 1:10 bzw 1:9 gemischt (zumindest im Wakü-Bereich). Warum ihr das Zeug 1:5 oder 1:4 mischt ist mir ein Rätsel.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Creedar (4. September 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Nur um das hier nochmal klar zu machen: Allgemein wird Glysantin mit Wasser im Verhältnis von 1:10 bzw 1:9 gemischt (zumindest im Wakü-Bereich). Warum ihr das Zeug 1:5 oder 1:4 mischt ist mir ein Rätsel.
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU



Weil das hier (also ich glaub es war hier)von einem erfahrenen User empfohlen wurde. Weiß aber leider nicht mehr wer das war.


----------



## Gast3737 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*



Creedar schrieb:


> Weil das hier (also ich glaub es war hier)von einem erfahrenen User empfohlen wurde. Weiß aber leider nicht mehr wer das war.


ich weiss es!
Ich muss am Wochenende sowieso die Wakü ablassen, um ein paar Schläuche von der länge her zu ändern und die Liang DDC zu modden...dann wird das Wasser 1:10 befüllt...hoffe dann sind die Temps paar grad kühler. jetzt läuft Kameradschnellschuh mit 62/63 Grad das ist schon mit dem IFX so gewesen..das kann ja nicht hinhauen


----------



## GoZoU (4. September 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*



Creedar schrieb:


> Weil das hier (also ich glaub es war hier)von einem erfahrenen User empfohlen wurde. Weiß aber leider nicht mehr wer das war.



Dann wurdest du ja jetzt eines Besseren belehrt 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Creedar (5. September 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Dann wurdest du ja jetzt eines Besseren belehrt
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU



Genau. Aber man lernt ja nie aus.

Jetzt sehen meine Temps wieder so aus


----------



## Gast3737 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*

Ich werde mal am WE einen Vergleichsbench wagen..mal gucken ob es was bringt die sache zu verdünnen


----------



## Gast3737 (7. September 2008)

*AW: Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> Ich werde mal am WE einen Vergleichsbench wagen..mal gucken ob es was bringt die sache zu verdünnen



ich hatte ja versprochen mit der alten Mischung(dest. Wasser und BASF Glysantin) und der neuen zu vergleichen. was ich feststellen kann, dass sich bei mir kein Unterschied ergibt ob ich nun 10:1 oder 4:1 mische. die Temperaturen liegen im Bereich von 53/53 je Kern also kein unterschied. zumal es vorgestern wärmer war als ich gemessen habe und mit 4:1 dann 55/54 je Kern erreicht wurden.

meine Vermutung ist nun das mein Spreader vom Chip ein sehr tiefes Tal hat..so becomes!


----------

